# Grants for women in business



## Lynherbs (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello

I hope that someone can help me with this question.

I went on a business course in Spain , for women starting a new business. I applied for a grant which I was told was available to women who started a business after attending this course. The application was done through our local business school last september. I was told that I should receive it January or February this year, however, nothing yet. I have been back to the business school who has said that I should here something soon, either yes or no. My question is this, we have been told by other British that I most probably will not get it because I am British, this is very disturbing as I would be very disappointed in Spain if this was the case, has anybody applied for a grant and succesfully recieved it being British? We are based in the Almeria province.

Thanks in advance to anyone that replies.


----------



## kellseye (May 3, 2008)

Just a quickie to say: Don't be in any rush to get results in Spain, the old saying is 'Manana' your grant may still be coming, just be patient.

kellseye - Almeria


----------



## felix (Mar 24, 2008)

I think that the answer of your question is in the terms or conditions of your grant. Those conditions should set whether a non-spaniard can access to the grant or not. As you probably know the awarding of this kind of grants is adhere to administrative rules, I mean, they have to grant according to the Spanish administrative law. As a spanish lawyer I would advise you to peruse the terms of your grant


----------

